
Ask HN: Fractal archives? - zipotm
Is it possible to give somebody a fractal formula... and then coordinates and another formula. And by calculations the next person will generate a file* larger than the provided formula and coordinate formula itself.<p>This is an idea... I&#x27;m sure that it&#x27;s possible. What do you think?
======
gus_massa
It is similar to the auto generated random terrains. See for example
[https://blog.habrador.com/2013/02/how-to-generate-random-
ter...](https://blog.habrador.com/2013/02/how-to-generate-random-terrain.html)
HN discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5196154](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5196154)
(95 points | Feb 10, 2013 | 27 comments)

In this blog, the terrain is generated at random, but there are other variants
that has a coarse version of the map as input and complete them
deterministically (for example using a fixed seed).

There are a few more posts:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=random%20terrain&sort=byPopula...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=random%20terrain&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

